# Francis Francis illy machine Service



## nator (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi all,

I am new member and congratulations for your site, it is great.

I have a Francis Francis x7.1 machine (http://saporifineflavors.com/userfiles/image/X7_1-iperespresso-w-can-250x250.jpg) and it is not working properly.

I searched on the internet for service and I found one company in Northampton which is very far from me.

I want to ask you if anyone knows a service shop in Greater Manchester or Liverpool.

Thanks in advance and keep up the good work.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Might be a good idea to contact Fracino in Birmingham first and discuss the problem(s) you are having.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Why contact fracino for a Francis Francis machine? What is the problem I might be able o help as I am quite familiar with Francis Francis machines


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Better than contacting Fracino about a Francis Francis you might have more immediate success with one of the three following options:

1. Try contacting the Vatican - I understand that the new Pope has taken the name Francis

2. Try contacting Santa - You can reach him by letter

3. Try the Tooth Fairy - bung the machine under your pillow and in the morning it'll be fixed!

(sorry, I couldn't resist - I'll get my coat........)

Hope you find some proper assistance mate. Cam


----------

